# Rear shock adjustment



## rstuder (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok ive tried the search option and i just am not smart enough to use that tool good lol. sorry if this has been covered but i gotta ask. Ive definately realized this is the website to be on if you own a atv. Anyway i have a 06 Brute Force 650 SRA. Im wanting to stiffen up the rear spring using the adjustments. I cant for the life of me get the adjusters on top to budge with a srewdriver and hammer and PB. So im gonna take it off to do it but heres my question. Im worried when i jack up the back and take the two bolts off holding the shock in that it will come out and i wont be able to get it back in without a spring compressor. im not changing the spring just adjusting it to stiffen it, will i need a spring compressor to put the shock and spring back in or will it just go back in.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

no spring compressor needed it will go back together like a dream.....however you shouldnt really have to pull the shocks to do it......did mine with a solid punch while doing a belt worked great


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't the SRAs adjust their single shock like the IRSs? Its just the stepped preload right? If so jack it up by the back of the skid plate so the swingarm is fully extended to get the load off then either use the tool or a large pair of channellocls to turn it. Might be stuck a little so just work it back and forth a bit to get it started


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Don't the SRAs adjust their single shock like the IRSs? Its just the stepped preload right? If so jack it up by the back of the skid plate so the swingarm is fully extended to get the load off then either use the tool or a large pair of channellocls to turn it. Might be stuck a little so just work it back and forth a bit to get it started


The sra shock adjuster is a coil-over type. The IRS shocks are a piece of cake compared to the sra. 

I found it easiest to jack up under the engine, and use the tool provided.

If you decide to take it off, the hardest part is getting the top bolt back in.


----------



## rstuder (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks guys i definately cant get it to budge on the bike ill repost when i get her done


----------

